# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  DRVLINE, autonomous driving platform, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Contributors:

Samsung Group

Harman International Industries, Inc.

Vice President Samsung Strategy and Innovation Center and Head of Smart Machines bei Samsung Electronics - Matthias Rudolph

----------


## Airicist

"HARMAN and Samsung Unveil the Future of Connectivity and Autonomous Driving at CES 2018"

January 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung introduces autonomous driving platform called DRVLINE"
It also previewed the Digital Cockpit and other vehicle-related tech.

by Swapna Krishna
January 8, 2018

----------


## Airicist

DRVLine - Harman CES 2018

Published on Jan 25, 2018




> The DRVLINE platform incorporates several best-in-class components and technologies which leverage Samsung’s global expertise in electronics, IOT, and embedded systems, including in-car compute for levels three, four, and Level Five automation. It also includes a brand-new ADAS forward-facing camera system, created by Samsung and HARMAN, engineered to meet upcoming New Car Assessment Program (NCAP) standards.

----------


## Airicist

HARMAN’s Digital Cockpit at IBM Think 2018

Published on Mar 23, 2018




> HARMAN has integrated IBM Watson technology into a premium digital cockpit that illustrates how the in car experience is becoming more personalized and productive.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Station: Canoo hits the road, Coup shutters and Samsung shifts"

by Kirsten Korosec
December 2, 2019




> The DRVLINE/Smart Machines team based out of its Samsung Strategy and Innovation Center has been shuttered, a source with direct knowledge of the events told me. This move also includes closing offices in Germany.

----------

